# EP1W Debloated with TW4 /Buddies Now/Feeds & Updates/Weatherbug Clock - Widgets



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Well that title says its all.

Im looking to see if anyone has a rom or knows how I can get this done. I tried extracting the orginals Apk's did some searchings and no dice.

So what im asking really is these main things TW4 with those widgets available. If anyone can help would be highly appericated. Thanks


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would install the full bloated package, and then freeze/uninstall everything that you didn't need/want with Titanium Backup. That's probably the easiest way.

Freeze first, and if you don't run into problems, move forward with the uninstall. You will have to reboot after freezing to clear out anything left in memory.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> I would install the full bloated package, and then freeze/uninstall everything that you didn't need/want with Titanium Backup. That's probably the easiest way.
> 
> Freeze first, and if you don't run into problems, move forward with the uninstall. You will have to reboot after freezing to clear out anything left in memory.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah been doing just that but when I replace the touchwiz3 with touchwiz4 in the system/app the widgets fail to load properly


----------



## blairsville (Jul 11, 2011)

Is this close to want you wanted ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1061883

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

blairsville said:


> Is this close to want you wanted ?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1061883
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


I looked at that and tried some of that didnt work out right


----------

